# Alright sports guys



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Just want to continue our additions to the forum so, if there is any game/event you would like a vbookie for just let me know in here or by pm and I'll put it up.

I will be doing a vbookie for the world series as soon as the ALCS gets decided but like I said, any other game or event you want just him me up in here or by pm.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

How about the BCS bowls...Orange, Sugar, Rose, Fiesta and National Championship game.

I didn't see a vbookie for the World Series...


----------

